# papausse /papussine



## Aithria

Giorno a tutti ... e saluti liquidi dal sud d'Europa 
Il problema di oggi non è tanto di traduzione intesa come mera identificazione di un corrispondente linguistico, quanto di resa del registro lingustico e delle sfumature ipocoristiche.
Palesemente di derivazione orientale, la parola arriva a noi dapprima nella forma *papussa *, poi , per francesismo, come *babbuccia *(per una rapida e semplice , ma utile storia: QUI).
Attualmente sopravvivono tutte e due le forme :


*babbuccia *che,a mio avviso, copre con i suoi significati sia il francese _*babouche *_che il francese *chausson* ( e fin qui tutto è facile)
*papussa; -e* (o anche il diminutivo *papussina;-e*) che invece si contestualizza sempre di più la _*ciabatta*_, la *pantofola *, assolutamente senza tacco, ma, soprattutto, graziosa, un po' frivola, morbida (magari anche pelose) .. insomma , una cosa che ti verrebbe voglia di stringere e schiacciare
Quello che io cerco - sempre che esista - è una parola in francese che riesca ad esprimere questo senso di , mi si passi l'espressione, "tenerezza",  (anche in senso fig. , di emozione) e "moribidezza" che l'italiano _papussa/papussina _riesce veicolare ... insomma .. non certo *pantoufle
*grazie per l'aiuto che potrete darmi

P.S. chiedo venia ma mi sono accorta di un errore di digitazione nel titolo del thread (errata corrige:  papusse/papussine) , ma non riesco a modificarlo  ...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A me sembra che la tua premessa non sia corretta, ovvero in ITALIANO la parola *papussa* non esiste e infatti io ho consultato ben 4 dizionari senza trovarne traccia.

Che parola ITALIANA stai cercando di tradurre?


----------



## Aithria

Carissimo Paolo,

Ciao Paul.
Purtroppo, come tu sai meglio di me, la lingua viva (e, di conseguenza, quanto di essa ci si trova a dover proporre o spiegare agli allofoni), è tutt'altro che l'idea normativa di italiano che si trova nei dizionari e nelle grammatiche

So bene che _papusse _(o il diminutivo _papussine _) è un dialettalismo e che nel dizionario si trova solo il francesismo _babbuccia; _nondimeno la parola circola (basta che la digiti in google ... ), dunque è parte della lingua viva, anche se non riconducibile al registro dell'italiano standard.

Ora a me capita di dover spiegare ad un francese la differenza tra "_ciabatte_" e "_papusse_" e, per evitargli spiegazioni chilometriche con giri di parole enormi, chiedevo l'aiuto di un madrelingua nei termini da me sopraindicati


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'ho digitata in google e non esistono praticamente risultati in italiano, se non per qualcuno che ha scelto qualla parola come nome per il suo gatto o come nickname su un forum.
Anche la storia della "lingua viva" l'ho già sentita parecchie volte, soprattutto da quelli che instono nel dire che un un termine che usano solo loro e i loro familiari e invece una parola che usano TUTTI


----------



## Necsus

In realtà, Paul, ti è sfuggito questo risultato, che però di fatto non depone a favore della presunta diffusione del termine con il significato suddetto, se non come ardita estensione di quello dato per principale: "Papussa: vagina. (odierno: figa...mona...ecc.). Anche pantofola".


----------



## Aithria

Non essendo io la persona da cui questo ragazzo francese ha ascoltato il termine incriminato, non so dirti nulla circa la volontà di "spaccio di lemmi taroccati" da parte di coloro da cui l'ha appresa.
Io sono solo colei a cui questo ragazzo si rivolto per risolvere un suo dubbio .. ed era quello che cercavo di fare.

Mi sento peraltro di aggiungere che, per quanto di sicuro registro dialettale ed usata in contesti altamente informali/colloquiali, almeno qui al nord la parola circola.

Nondimeno, per evitare un'accusa di "distribuzione di termini tossici" sul mercato estero e, sprt, poichè noto un degenerare del tono, ti invito a fare ciò che solo tu, come "moderatore" del forum, puoi fare : cancellare il thread.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> In realtà, Paul, ti è sfuggito questo risultato, che però di fatto non depone a favore della presunta diffusione del termine con il significato suddetto, se non come ardita estensione di quello dato per principale: "Papussa: vagina. (odierno: figa...mona...ecc.). Anche pantofola".


Vogliamo essere sempre assolutamente democratici, quindi uno i propri piedi è libero di infilarli dove vuole


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Non ho mai sentito questa parola, ma in Francese questo concetto si potrebbe forse rendere con "chausson duveteux" oppure "chausson en moumoute".

Che ne pensate?


----------

